# New thing on Lyft 😱



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So I haven’t signed into Lyft for very long time, I opened up the app today and it’s showing me rides near me and how far away they are and how much it’s worth. When did this start?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> So I haven’t signed into Lyft for very long time, I opened up the app today and it’s showing me rides near me and how far away they are and how much it’s worth. When did this start?
> View attachment 672245


I’ve been seeing those here in DFW for at least a few months. They’re rather intuitive, at that. (i.e., with years under your belt, you can use these for placement). On the other hand, they serve as a very solid means through which Lyft can keep a sticky surge from you… (they become intrusive, IMHO).


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Been here in PHX market a couple of months. Its whatever. Just another way too bait you too hit the online button.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I’ve been seeing those here in DFW for at least a few months. They’re rather intuitive, at that. (i.e., with years under your belt, you can use these for placement). On the other hand, they serve as a very solid means through which Lyft can keep a sticky surge from you… (they become intrusive, IMHO).


I haven’t driven for Lyft in 6+ months, got pissed off at them for not paying a cancellation fee for a long pickup on a scheduled ride when the rider never showed up. 

Only reason I logged in was because it’s Das Energi weekend in Salt Lake this weekend.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Log in and they give you another ride, when you try to cancel they will tell you "your account will be deactivated", you will just take your turd ride and sob all the way to the destination.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

We've had it for perhaps a couple of months. I like it, if for no other reason it gives you an idea of demand. I favor Uber due to Lyft's *Switcheroo* and *Ride slamming* policies (not to mention an insane Crime & Punishment algo and F- support), so while on an Uber ride the Lyft app is telling me what demand is doing. And if a particularly juicy fare pops up I can go online and hopefully grab it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> We've had it for perhaps a couple of months. I like it, if for no other reason it gives you an idea of demand. I favor Uber due to Lyft's *Switcheroo* and *Ride slamming* policies (not to mention an insane Crime & Punishment algo and F- support), so while on an Uber ride the Lyft app is telling me what demand is doing. And if a particularly juicy fare pops up I can go online and hopefully grab it.


It's utterly meaningless though. So what if a $75 ride is available nearby? It could be going 100 miles.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

True enough.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Those numbers mean nothing if you don't know how far you're going. What if it's a $6 ride that's going 30 minutes? They're absolutely pointless


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I also don't think it reflects demand in any way whatsoever. After all, it's only reporting 1 particular trip. It could be the only one currently available in an otherwise completely dead area. Without any other details, it's useless.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

Well your comment is pointless actually

That number is based on a standard rate card. So 6 dollar ride is about 6 or 7 miles.
12 dollar ride is about 13 or 14 miles and so on.

You should try out the thing you $hit on b4 commenting 





Daisey77 said:


> Those numbers mean nothing if you don't know how far you're going. What if it's a $6 ride that's going 30 minutes? They're absolutely pointless


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Earn a dollar or more an odometer mile daily or you'll go bust.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Earn a dollar or more an odometer mile daily or you'll go bust.


In Chicago my minimum before the pandemic was $1/mi. Now it's $1.5/mi. Though I usually do $2/mi or more when I drive.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So I haven’t signed into Lyft for very long time, I opened up the app today and it’s showing me rides near me and how far away they are and how much it’s worth. When did this start?
> View attachment 672245


doesn't tell you how far it goes, what direction, or how much passenger is paying, so it is worthless.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

I was in Austin this past weekend. I hadn't seen my girlfiend since I started driving for the ride share services. So I'm sitting at the hotel minding my own business and I decided to open the Lyft app and see what it was about up there. One would have thought that I had opened another app than the one I'm used to. The entire screen was pink. The little icon in the original post were all over the place. In Corpus Christi, I've never seen either. 

The UBER app, at the bottom of the screen, said $1.50 bonus on your next trip. That was sort of cool. I didn't go online or try to do any rides. It was just pretty interesting to see how the big cities operate. I think this weekend, I may drive up to San Antonio and try to make a day of it and see how well I do up there.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Those numbers mean nothing if you don't know how far you're going. What if it's a $6 ride that's going 30 minutes? They're absolutely pointless


You really think they would only pay us 6.00 for 30 minutes... if that happens nobody would drive for them. Those ones are usually just 10 minutes or less short trips.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

theonearmedman said:


> You really think they would only pay us 6.00 for 30 minutes... if that happens nobody would drive for them. Those ones are usually just 10 minutes or less short trips.


Yes. I really think they would pay us $6 for 30 minutes.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

And, technically, we pay them. They are only brokers.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

theonearmedman said:


> You really think they would only pay us 6.00 for 30 minutes... if that happens nobody would drive for them. Those ones are usually just 10 minutes or less short trips.


Unironically yes. And then have you drive your chariot out 24 minutes to pick the princely fellow up for their 3-stops 7-11 ride. If you don’t do it that’s bad news for the community!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

theonearmedman said:


> You really think they would only pay us 6.00 for 30 minutes... if that happens nobody would drive for them. Those ones are usually just 10 minutes or less short trips.


Actually yes. I don't think either company would bat an eye about it. There's definitely been worse things they've done. Here in my market hardly anyone drives for them as is . If you turn on the app at any point , you get blasted with Non-Stop requests. Unfortunately for the passengers, I only Drive XL so they all get denied until an XL pops up. I know for a fact there are not even close to that many drivers out driving to accommodate all of those requests. There was one week where I did two rides and my acceptance rate was still at 0%. That tells you how many rides I denied. You say they are usually just 10 minutes or less. So the ones that aren't? How far do those go?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

What? Rideshare pay doesn't come close to $1.50 mile for (X). 
First you have to wait for a request. 
Then you have to drive to the rider for Free. 
Then you have to wait for the rider to get in your car.
After all this you haven't earned one penny. Many drivers average 30 minutes and 3 miles per trip to get to this point. 10 trips a day = 5 hours and 30 miles for Nothing. 
Now once you start the trip some drivers can make $1.50 mile. Till you end the trip. . Then you drive as many miles to get back for no fee The companies do not care where the trips start or where they take you. No matter what your strategy the more you earn the further you are from where you started. Most driver will drive more miles in a day without a rider than with a rider When you are dead mileing back you earn $0. 
So to be close to accurate we are being paid nothing for gas, silch for waiting for a ping, nothing for the time needed or miles driven to pick up the rider and nothing while we wait in most cases 5 additional minutes for the rider to get in the car then after the ride we put on additional mileage equal to the mileage we drove to earn money. 
T his works out to less than 50 cents a mile for most drivers and 75 cents for those few who earn the big tip money. 
Drivers bring the vehicles needed to provide the service that generates billions of $$$$$$$ for the ride share industry. and are treated worse than the farm workers were in the past.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> We've had it for perhaps a couple of months. I like it, if for no other reason it gives you an idea of demand. I favor Uber due to Lyft's *Switcheroo* and *Ride slamming* policies (not to mention an insane Crime & Punishment algo and F- support), so while on an Uber ride the Lyft app is telling me what demand is doing. And if a particularly juicy fare pops up I can go online and hopefully grab it.


There's an app on lyft where you can set your preferences. You can set a specific range of fares you want and then it would match you.... that way we can avoid all the crappy 5 minute rides


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> In Chicago my minimum before the pandemic was $1/mi. Now it's $1.5/mi. Though I usually do $2/mi or more when I drive.


Well thats amazing because here in Tenn where you travel 10 or miles for a pickup WITHOUT pay we only get .67 per mile


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MissAnne said:


> So I haven’t signed into Lyft for very long time, I opened up the app today and it’s showing me rides near me and how far away they are and how much it’s worth. When did this start?
> View attachment 672245


This is the beginning of Lyft taking more of your money $$$. Lyft doesn't share this with drivers without some big feasting on drivers earnings.


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

UberXking said:


> What? Rideshare pay doesn't come close to $1.50 mile for (X).
> First you have to wait for a request.
> Then you have to drive to the rider for Free.
> Then you have to wait for the rider to get in your car.
> ...


Your comments are so accurate it hurts. Give or take a mile or minute here or there, it’s still an embarrassing break even or mostly a net loss. You trade the upfront dollars to later cover your increasing expenses.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

UberXking said:


> What? Rideshare pay doesn't come close to $1.50 mile for (X).


UberX/Share almost always pays over $2/mile in Chicago these days if you know what you're doing. It's not that uncommon for it to pay $3 or even $4 per mile during high demand, low traffic times.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Moongoddess1958 said:


> Well thats amazing because here in Tenn where you travel 10 or miles for a pickup WITHOUT pay we only get .67 per mile


I would never, ever drive anything close to 10 miles for a pickup.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Just read Lyft will also be testing a radius filter and I believe they will be adding something like the rating filter I have on Uber…

I wish they would just add a dollar per mile filter instead.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> I would never, ever drive anything close to 10 miles for a pickup.


Chi-town square mileage is small compared to Houston or Nashville, so in cities like H-Town you will see a lot of pings requesting you to drive ten miles for a pickup.

Houston is 775 square miles which is freaking large and the ******s at Uber think driving ten miles to pick someone up is worth the peanuts they toss at us.


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> I would never, ever drive anything close to 10 miles for a pickup.


Good thing you live and work in the city then. You would be sittin still here


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Ya, that started up here in my market a few months ago also. It shows up if you've opened the app but have not signed on yet. In addition, out of nowhere, just recently, 1 in every 5 requests are coming to me now with up front pricing. Something I'd never seen before.
Oh......and.....the Lyft icon on my screen has changed from pink to some kind of lavender purple color. WTF is up with that?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

theonearmedman said:


> You really think they would only pay us 6.00 for 30 minutes... if that happens nobody would drive for them. Those ones are usually just 10 minutes or less short trips.


I know they would try
Choose your trips carefully


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> doesn't tell you how far it goes, what direction, or how much passenger is paying, so it is worthless.


How much the passenger pays is worthless too
It's not under our control and theres nothing 
we can do about it anyway


----------

